# Heat issues?



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

I have noticed the last day or so that m touchpad has been getting hotter alone the side of with the speakers (more so towards the top)

Anyone else confirm this?

It gets hot where my fingers are.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

The battery gets warm with use. Not unusual for electronics.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine only warms up when charging for too long, and I usually only feel it on the back, not the front.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Mine only warms up when charging for too long, and I usually only feel it on the back, not the front.


There should not be a case of charging too long as the charging circuit in the TP will stop charging when the battery is fully charged. If yours does not stop charging, you have a problem and need to return it.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> There should not be a case of charging too long as the charging circuit in the TP will stop charging when the battery is fully charged. If yours does not stop charging, you have a problem and need to return it.


Yeah, I guess I should've worded that differently, when I have to fully charge it from 0-100 it gets warm during that charge, but not anything I would think is unacceptable.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bouncer said:


> I have noticed the last day or so that m touchpad has been getting hotter alone the side of with the speakers (more so towards the top)
> 
> Anyone else confirm this?
> 
> It gets hot where my fingers are.


This is normal, mine gets warm in that location too.


----------



## anandrudraraju (Nov 19, 2011)

mine does too.. but i noticed, reducing the cpu speed and the screen brightness helps.. i use setcpu and set the speed at 1242 - 384...as for heating up while charging, i guess its normal. but i try not to use my TP as long as its charging, that way it doesnt get heated up too much..


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

anandrudraraju said:


> i try not to use my TP as long as its charging, that way it doesnt get heated up too much..


Me too, and I've been charging with a 1 amp charger when a fast charge isn't needed, the theory being slower charging = less heating, and hot fast charging is bad for battery lifetime (the best environment for long term lithium battery life is the refrigerator).


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

anandrudraraju said:


> Me too, and I've been charging with a 1 amp charger when a fast charge isn't needed, the theory being slower charging = less heating, and hot fast charging is bad for battery lifetime (the best environment for long term lithium battery life is the refrigerator).


Do you guys really think you know more than the HP engineers?


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Do you guys really think you know more than the HP engineers?


Do you really think that every choice the engineers made was to the betterment of every possible facet of the product? If you do, you're never been a product engineer, and I speak from some experience there. Engineers' preferences often get overruled by non-performance factors (cost, time to develop, etc.).

In this particular case, a tradeoff for recharge time vs. battery longevity was made. "But what if they need to replace the battery in about 2 years?" "No problem, we have them send it back to us and we make a nice profit on swapping batteries."

And if you think every engineering choice made for the Touchpad was so wonderful, then why are there no new Touchpads for sale today? I wonder what the unaffiliatied-with-Palm engineers thought about the wisdom of pushing a feature-lite WebOS tablet into the market at a premium price?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CarlH said:


> Do you really think that every choice the engineers made was to the betterment of every possible facet of the product? If you do, you're never been a product engineer, and I speak from some experience there. Engineers' preferences often get overruled by non-performance factors (cost, time to develop, etc.).
> 
> In this particular case, a tradeoff for recharge time vs. battery longevity was made. "But what if they need to replace the battery in about 2 years?" "No problem, we have them send it back to us and we make a nice profit on swapping batteries."
> 
> And if you think every engineering choice made for the Touchpad was so wonderful, then why are there no new Touchpads for sale today? I wonder what the unaffiliatied-with-Palm engineers thought about the wisdom of pushing a feature-lite WebOS tablet into the market at a premium price?


Oh, come on Carl. How much money do you think a stupid attempt to bilk money out of customers like this is going to cost a company during the warranty period? How long do you think it will take for a disgrundled employee to blow the whistle on a company? Over a million Touchpads were sold and they are all still under warranty right now.

The answer to your last sentence is because HP made a stupid decision and that's why the CEO is no longer working there. And HP's history of making stupid decisions goes back farther than the Touchpad, just look at now many CEO's they have gone through and how much money the company has lost.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Oh, come on Carl. How much money do you think a stupid attempt to bilk money out of customers like this is going to cost a company during the warranty period? How long do you think it will take for a disgrundled employee to blow the whistle on a company? Over a million Touchpads were sold and they are all still under warranty right now.


Good quoting, poor reading. Where did I suggest that batteries were going to be a problem during the warranty period? Last I checked, the original warranty was 1 year, not 2 years.

I wouldn't say that the potential for battery issues is unique to HP. I think all the manufacturers expect shorter replacement cycles for tablets - more similar to phones than laptops. And that premise colors the design decisions.

I could even see myself trading out the TP for something else at around the 2 year mark - but I want to sell something that is still useful off-charger. So I'm going to do easy things that *should* extend the battery's useful life. It will be interesting to see who's happy with their battery runtimes at 2 years and 3 years. If all of our batteries are still working at 80% or better at 2 years, and 60% or better at 3 years, I'll be pleasantly surprised and you can say "I told you so".


----------



## anandrudraraju (Nov 19, 2011)

CarlH said:


> Good quoting, poor reading. Where did I suggest that batteries were going to be a problem during the warranty period? Last I checked, the original warranty was 1 year, not 2 years.
> 
> I wouldn't say that the potential for battery issues is unique to HP. I think all the manufacturers expect shorter replacement cycles for tablets - more similar to phones than laptops. And that premise colors the design decisions.
> 
> I could even see myself trading out the TP for something else at around the 2 year mark - but I want to sell something that is still useful off-charger. So I'm going to do easy things that *should* extend the battery's useful life. It will be interesting to see who's happy with their battery runtimes at 2 years and 3 years. If all of our batteries are still working at 80% or better at 2 years, and 60% or better at 3 years, I'll be pleasantly surprised and you can say "I told you so".


I'd back Carl in this matter. Almost all the devices that are being produced these days have a less productive time before they either become unusable or the hardware becomes obselete. And with the number of new devices being released almost every 3 month i can be certain, if I dare say, that the latter would be the case. In 2 years span, TP is gonna look like an ancient device, what with all the quad core processors and longer battery lives. Not that i'm unhappy with my TP. But for sure most of us are not gonna hang on to this 2 years down the line. And no matter which device we procure in the future, they'll all have their own downsides. We just try to make the most of what we have despite the small defects.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

anandrudraraju said:


> I'd back Carl in this matter. Almost all the devices that are being produced these days have a less productive time before they either become unusable or the hardware becomes obselete. And with the number of new devices being released almost every 3 month i can be certain, if I dare say, that the latter would be the case. In 2 years span, TP is gonna look like an ancient device, what with all the quad core processors and longer battery lives. Not that i'm unhappy with my TP. But for sure most of us are not gonna hang on to this 2 years down the line. And no matter which device we procure in the future, they'll all have their own downsides. We just try to make the most of what we have despite the small defects.


There is a difference between built in obsolence and intentional sabatoge which is what Carl is suggesting. He is suggesting that there is collusion between battery manufacturers and device engineers to insure that a device will become useless if used as designed. If that is the case, how is it that we have computers at work running 24/7/365 for years that other than a little dusty work fine? I find his assertions ludicrous.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

nevertells said:


> There is a difference between built in obsolence and intentional sabatoge which is what Carl is suggesting. He is suggesting that there is collusion between battery manufacturers and device engineers to insure that a device will become useless if used as designed. If that is the case, how is it that we have computers at work running 24/7/365 for years that other than a little dusty work fine? I find his assertions ludicrous.


And I find your putting words in my mouth that I didn't say ridiculous, and your contributions to this discussion, noise. Collusion with battery mfrs, seriously? The battery vendor wasn't even in the room where the fictional conversation I suggested might have happened.

And now you're comparing a mobile device with planned obsolence to a workplace computer? Can you say apples and oranges?

Getting back to the start of this, where you jumped in with an unnecessary and unhelpful question about whether we know better than the engineers who designed the TP, my answer is:

a. We may have different priorities than those who made the decisions about the TP design specifications, and
b. Those decision-makers may not have been engineers.

And on those two points, if you talk to any product design engineer, you will find agreement.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CarlH said:


> And I find your putting words in my mouth that I didn't say ridiculous, and your contributions to this discussion, noise. Collusion with battery mfrs, seriously? The battery vendor wasn't even in the room where the fictional conversation I suggested might have happened.
> 
> And now you're comparing a mobile device with planned obsolence to a workplace computer? Can you say apples and oranges?
> 
> ...


You write great fiction.







Which is it, they are not engineers or they are? Oh, never mind, I think we have had enough fun poking each other with a sharp stick.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You write great fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you're still so confused, that fictional discussion was between an engineer and a decision-maker. And I'm sure you can't let this go without the last word, so have at it. I'm done.


----------



## anandrudraraju (Nov 19, 2011)

lol.. where did this start and where did it reach!!









coming back to the original question of this topic, Yes the heat issue is kinda common..


----------

